# msnikkistar: Fluval Ebi "BKK Kingdom" (6/1: Blue Bolts and Wine Red)



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice l was tempted to get one as well yesterday at my lfs but i'm an ada junkie  plus a sucker for lily pipes. l mean how can you say no? Anyways l wish you luck in breeding them as l heard their lifespans aren't very long from what taiwan breeders mention.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

OMG another one!


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

What is a BKK? will watch this one, you always come up with nice tanks


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

I got one to. I can't wait to start my post. Do you know much about the BKK shrimp? Where are you going to order them from. Are you going to get a second light to make it from 1.8 wpg to 3.2 wpg? Are you goint to add Co2?

-Don


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Black King Kong! Im looking forward to this journal for sure^^ 
these shrimp look awesome and so do your tanks!


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Watching.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Those EBIs sure are popular. I might have to check them out. Waiting for a SCAPE!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

dhgyello04 said:


> I got one to. I can't wait to start my post. Do you know much about the BKK shrimp? Where are you going to order them from. Are you going to get a second light to make it from 1.8 wpg to 3.2 wpg? Are you goint to add Co2?
> 
> -Don


BKK are 325-400 a piece.

Getting them from my Supplier in Canada

No, I am not going to add a second light as of yet, but I may.

No co2 AT ALL.

There are some tricks to raising BKK that I know of. They are hard shrimp to keep, but if you know the tricks, then you are golden


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

*Super* expensive! definitely not unheard of tho, there's no way i could afford even 1 lol


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

How are you guys getting imports from Canada, two people I have contacted said they can't ship to the U.S. is that the official rule and I just need to find someone who will bend it? haha, they seem to have nice livestock up there eh?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Did you drive to SF last night to get it or did you find one local? Subscribed!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

antbug said:


> Did you drive to SF last night to get it or did you find one local? Subscribed!


Randall went to 6th ave for me to pick one up. I am getting it from his house on Saturday 

He got the last 2 they had for 70 bucks a piece ^_^



dmxsoulja3 said:


> How are you guys getting imports from Canada, two people I have contacted said they can't ship to the U.S. is that the official rule and I just need to find someone who will bend it? haha, they seem to have nice livestock up there eh?


Depends on the person. Mine will ship.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

I have one myself. The substrate might not be deep enough for your liking and you would need a foam or something to put in the first chamber of the filter to block shrimplets from getting in and chopped up.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Nikki,

Be sure to check the foam background! they are not properly glued and its a dissaster wating to happen.

-Brian


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Its so cool that someone like yourself (Master shrimp keeper lol ) Is buying one of these. It will probably turn a lot of people on into buying one. The only down side is that your tank is probably going to make mine look bad  

Check out my mod for not letting shrimp get into the filter....just put some pantyhose over the whole filter (I couldnt find black ones so I used maroon looking ones lol. )










I suggest doing it after your tank has cleared up a little to prevent any reducing of flow...


Also, check this out. anyone else on this thread with an ebi can join too. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/125871-official-fluval-ebi-flora-pimp-club.html


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

how's the flow on the filter by the way?


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

I usually turn the flow down...it's more than enough.


----------



## nikegurl637 (Jan 3, 2011)

Love the mod you put on the filter. When I first got my Ebi I was thinking the intake would be large enough for shrimplets to get into! Perfect way to stop them


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

chumlee said:


> Check out my mod for not letting shrimp get into the filter....just put some pantyhose over the whole filter (I couldnt find black ones so I used maroon looking ones lol. )


That's a great mod~!!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

$400 shrimps in a $70 tank. somethings not right here  Did you spend all your $$ on shrimp?:hihi:


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

The EBI is a really cool tank! I love mine, the only regret I have is not buying two of them. LOL
I have heard of the background coming loose, but mines been setup for 2 months and everything looks fine.
BBK kingdom is going to be awesome!


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

nice picture of a box =x


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

So here is the scape in progress. I still need to add the weeping and flame moss.

I am replacing the light with a Archaea 27W fixture tomorrow.

And drumroll..........
I have a BKK making a test shipment run coming in on Thursday to see how it fair's 2 day shipping. Soooooo pictures to come.


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

HolyAngel said:


> *Super* expensive! definitely not unheard of tho, there's no way i could afford even 1 lol


Not really... I picked up my kit for $59.99 at a LFS in Modesto, CA. What adds to the cost are all the plants and stuff you want to put in it.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

I think he/she was talking about the BKK Shrimp that sell for hundreds of dollars each.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

chumlee said:


> I think he/she was talking about the BKK Shrimp that sell for hundreds of dollars each.


+1 ^^

looking forward to the pic's once the BKK arrives!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

ShortFin said:


> I have one myself. The substrate might not be deep enough for your liking and you would need a foam or something to put in the first chamber of the filter to block shrimplets from getting in and chopped up.


Already did that 


bgssamson said:


> Nikki,
> 
> Be sure to check the foam background! they are not properly glued and its a dissaster wating to happen.
> 
> -Brian


I figured, but my wood pushes it back to make sure.


----------



## whizzle (May 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see the bkk!!


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

is it tomorrow yet???? LOL


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

You're telling me Moe, I keep refreshing tracking. lol


Roseburg, OR, United States 01/26/2011 2:10 P.M. Departure Scan


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I waved at the USPS truck as it passed my work today, that's probably about as close as I'll ever get to a BKK, lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

mordalphus said:


> I waved at the USPS truck as it passed my work today, that's probably about as close as I'll ever get to a BKK, lol


join the club!! i officially dont care about a single shrimp morph other then these and the pandas!!!! im so obsessed that all the crs/cbs look so ugly compared to these that i want to cancel my order. I HATE YOU NIKKI FOR DOING THIS TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confused1: lol


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

:drool:im excited to see this!! i cant wait to see some pics of these bkk

Amy


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I waved at the USPS truck as it passed my work today, that's probably about as close as I'll ever get to a BKK, lol


 
hahahaha


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Just wondering...if BKK's could speak, will yours say "eh" a lot?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

wheres the bugs!?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Are they here yet? Are they here yet?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

QUICK RUN TO THE WINDOW!!! I JUST HEARD A BIG TRUCK PULL UP!!!!! Dang, its the school bus  Hope we see some pics tonight!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Will these hold a blonde in there hand and climb to the top of the wood and fight off airplanes?

Lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

And they are officially drip acclimating as we speak...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yay! Now just have to wait for the pics! ^^


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ooh I can't wait to see em! Do you know where in Canada did they come from? I'm guessing Vancouver?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

She won't tell lol


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

A member on a local forum here gets shrimp from a breeder in Vancouver who breeds BKK so I would assume it is the same one. I'm not sure why it should be so secretive. Isn't this forum for the progression of the hobby and for sharing our knowledge and resources with eachother?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Surprise, Surprise, my supplier sent me two  Along with 3 CBS that have BKK genes in them, so I will get 50% BKK and 50% Black Impact CBS from the babies


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

amazing! love them!!! this will be a good one to watch  

Amy


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)

wow.... extreme and a 1 bar


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

COOL! Glad they made it OK, I have been thinking about you getting these shrimp all day.


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sweet looking shrimp.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm coming home
I'm coming home
Tell the World I'm coming home 
Let the rain wash away all the pain of yesterday
I know my kingdom awaits


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Just wondering, but since the Bkk's cost so much, why keep CBS with them? Would that ruin its genes because the babys are pure? Just what I thought, I am most likely wrong though...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

The CBS are CBSxBKK crossbreeds. When the BKK breeds with them, the offspring will create 50% BKK and 50% Black Impact CBS, and can likely breed Blue bolt eventually. =P


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Basically meaning money! Blue bolts go for way more then bbk or pandas


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Nikki has some happy pandas...


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice shrimps.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Crazily NICE looking BKK!!! Searched around for the Black Impact you talked about and they are just freaking GOOD looking as hell as well!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW~


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Beauties!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice shrimps. What are those balls in there?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

My Bacterhouse =P


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

what is a bacterhouse?


----------



## schg (Nov 27, 2010)

Those are some nice looking skrimps, me likey. I also like your watermark, once my tank is actually established I'll have to enlist your help in making me a signature or something.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Whos want to plot a kidnapping of nikkis shrimp with me? We can leave the SSS grade seeing how worthless they are and just take bkk and SSS+ 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

i'm in, but its kind of pointless now that she knows


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

In in where we meeting at?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Akron canton airport? Ummmmm with the amount well make from bkk babies I [slash]rented[/slash]bought a private jet.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

familyman03 said:


> what is a bacterhouse?


Bacterhouse is basically a "house" for beneficial bacteria that the shrimp will consume to kept their digestive system clean. Enabling them to continuously eat.


AND NO KIDNAPPING OF MY SHRIMP!


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> and no kidnapping of my shrimp!


lol!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

lol you may have a few ninjas sneaking up on your tank... lol time for you to invent a tank secuity system.. or get a bruno pleco... guard dog extraordinaire.  

Amy


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

What's that 3+ foot pleco and elephant place?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

actually a tiny pleco with HUGE attitude! ours will bully anything!!!

Amy


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Nikki
will you ever sell Bacterhouse or can you tell me where you bought it??


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

You can message me for it.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

james7139 said:


> Whos want to plot a kidnapping of nikkis shrimp with me? We can leave the SSS grade seeing how worthless they are and just take bkk and SSS+


+1


The shrimp are amazing, and I really like the tank! Great work Nikki.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

MOAR PICS PLEASE! LOL

A little update? It's been a few days.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

How was the meeting guys? Did you guys end up eating shrimp? lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL! Patience is a virtue. I will update pictures when me other BKK come in =P


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> LOL! Patience is a virtue. I will update pictures when me other BKK come in =P


WHAT??! You're buying more?? :angel:


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

someone got their w-2 early


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

No tax return, straight cash 

4 more incoming end of Feb.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Any updates? I wanna see more pictures of shrimp. Lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

HAI GUYZ!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> HAI GUYZ!


Are you serious?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

What james?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> What james?


Lol just saying you srly got 3 more bkk  


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

LOLOL  Yes I did. Debating on getting one more or not too. lol


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

when they make shrimplets you're going to be one rich person lol


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

msnikkistar said:


> LOLOL  Yes I did. Debating on getting one more or not too. lol



Get more get more!!!
Breed them yourself.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> HAI GUYZ!


In the first picture I see three, but in the second, i only see two... is their survival rate really that low? :hihi:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

There are 3. The other one swam away for the last picture lol.

Survival is pretty low on these guys as babies and you need to know what you are doing to keep them.


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Now don't go and delete these pics like the last. If you do I will never check this thread again. LOL!!!!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bam! It's Fleur lol

Still, no where near your BKKs, but I love 'em. Do you name yours? I just name my favorites, lol.

Hah, please don't mind the algae... I've been away. Plus a little algae keeps my shrimp happy.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hahaha, I name all my favorite shrimp too. LMAO

One BKK is named Oreo. Then the two females I have are named Ebony and Ivory. No names for the guys yet though. lol

Then there's my favorite flower, Nanumi.


----------



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

very very nice!! I am sure you are super proud!


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Hahaha, I name all my favorite shrimp too. LMAO
> 
> One BKK is named Oreo. Then the two females I have are named Ebony and Ivory. No names for the guys yet though. lol
> 
> Then there's my favorite flower, Nanumi.


I love it! They do look a lot like oreos, lol. Nanumi sounds really cool too. Does it mean something?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Nanumi means remember in Japanese I believe


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh that's really cool then. lol

Is she the shrimp in your sig? If so she's a beauty. Her flower looks like a butterfly to me.


----------



## J-P (Oct 17, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Nanumi means remember in Japanese I believe


Oboiru = remember. I asked my wife about "nanumi" and she said there was no such word :/


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah, I got it from a book some time ago. Guess the book was wrong. LOL


Edit: I was right, just wrong language. It's Fijian LMAO


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Man, the black color has a rainbow shine... that's amazing... look at the tail...



msnikkistar said:


> Edit: I was right, just wrong language. It's Fijian LMAO


Lol, as long as it means remember. Still it's really cool.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Tiny update.

On Saturday, I noticed one of my older BKK acting weird and a little lethargic. By Sunday morning, the same BKK, and the new 2 Bar were going belly-up with only slight twitching of the legs. I still do not know what happened, whether it be something on my hands, or something on the thread I used to tie down the petite nana I got from Gordon or what. This is when I hit freak out mode. As most of us shrimpers know, once a shrimp starts curling up, or going belly up with minimal movement, and twitching, it will equal death. At this point, I took all the driftwood out, ran to petsmart, got myself a bag of super active carbon and biozorb. Let me tell you, I will LIVE by this stuff now. I do not know how I did it, but I was able to save both of the BKK that I was 99% sure were going to die. I am still baffled as to what caused the sudden crash in the tank as there were no nitrate or ammonia readings by the time I checked (after going to petsmart and getting all that stuff). So I could have potentially had one, but the other BKK and CBS seemed unaffected to me. Who knows.

But seriously, I am putting biozorb and carbon in all of my tanks from now on. lol

Now, I have as much as I hate to say this, one of those fake ceramic driftwood ornaments that I put fissidens on. Then I re-cleaned the petite nana and put it on it as well. I hate fake stuff, but at this point, I want to be 100% safe with this tank.


----------



## Gunplameister (Jan 6, 2011)

good save. i think you get a white coat with Dr. Shrimp on it.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

OMG, I would have freaked. Glad you managed to save them.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Omg, thank the lord that they're alive and well now! Gonna have to go get some biozorb myself now


----------



## Gunplameister (Jan 6, 2011)

you know i got a package for my new tank and never used it and was going to return it this weekend.....think imma throw that in tonite


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

So small update.

I went out of town a few weeks ago, when I did, I got a call from my husband stating that the background came off. Oh well.

The light has died, and I will be calling hagen now. But I have a archaea light on it as it is. I used the stock light on a small tank I had cycling for other things, so not too worried about that.

One of the CBSxBKK is now berried


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

YEAH!!! i cant wait to see some baby pics! 

Amy


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOT!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

congrats on the babies


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

So, my CBSxBKK released her eggs yesterday or the day before. Not sure when, I haven't seen the babies yet so far, but I will try and get some pictures of them. In the interim, here are some updated pictures of some of my BKK. They hide sometimes, so it is hard for me to find them all.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


>


Is it just me or does that BKK have green stripes on his back and tail?


----------



## lysmelee (May 8, 2011)

Wow, seems like shrimps are quite popular here. I might look into that too. Are they cheaper to get them on here?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Its the reflection of the green from the glass.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Is it a SSS CBS? Is this the cheapest way to have a chance at BKK babies for most people that can't start with a gang of BKK?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

BKK prices are going to drop soon. I happen to have 100% BKK starting with CBSxBKK so I have a higher yield rate of BKK.


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

Man!!! Now my SS CRS look like junk compared your BBKs! It's threads like these that makes me broke, and my wife makes me sleep on the couch 

So other than using carbon and biozorb, are you willing to share any of your other "tricks" to raising BKK? I'm sure I'm not the only person interested in hearing your sage wisdom ^_^


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Nothing really about it, I just keep a really keen eye on their parameters and the tank. They are a lot more sensitive then any other shrimp I have ever kept, and they need to be 100% happy to even breed. Breeding them looks to be a bigger issue for me, not so much keeping them.


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

So I would take it that breeding BKK in a high light, pressurized CO2 tank, while dosing the EI method is out of the question?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL, yea. That is completely out of question.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

Your products have the cutest names! Ebi mochi, that is adorable!


----------



## bighammer1956 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not to crazy about the survival rate of the babies being less than 10%....too much money


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

So, I really have no idea how this happened or why it happened. I knew my CBSxBKK could potentially have Wine Red genes in them, but with black being the dominant color, and having them all be CBS and all BKK only, I didn't think I would get very many if any reds. Well, how wrong I was. My CBS hybrid gal released her first batch of babies about 2-3 weeks ago, she is now berried again. However, I can finally see her first babies...and most of them are red???????? I don't get it, and I have no idea how. She had black babies, but there is a higher ratio of reds to black.

Anyways, I am not sure if the babies are red rubies or not, but their noses are red (which is a trait of red rubies and wine red), but I will not know until a few weeks if they are or not. So please fill free to tell me your opinion on it.

Sample Image:

















Babies


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Thats so cool. GL with the babies shrimp expert


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I think they're red poopies and you should just send them to me, cause they aint worth CRAP


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

What a nice surprise. Goes to show that one can't really what genes are hidden in these highly refined shrimps. A WR from a CBS Hybrid? 

Mordalphus is probably right. You might as well send them to WA for the cooler summers.


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

They look like CRS, give it time maybe it will change. Maybe the CBS and the BKK you have were het for CRS. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

i know there some sorta genetic chart that will show why u got more reds then black but i just dont know it  ...
anywayz as always your shrimps are awesome... maybe since they arent black u should send them to the rest of us :icon_mrgr


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow. Very nice reds!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't think those were tubifex worms, but rather planaria...
Planaria are very common in shrimp tanks- not really sure why or what causes them but I've seen them often.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

It'a not planaria. I am pretty astute in what a planaria looks like since I had them crawling in my 12G custom up until recently when I dosed the heck outta them and killed them all. With that being said, I also know what tubiflex look like as I have them in every one of my tanks 

That particular tubiflex is about 6 inches long when full stretched out of the substrate. I call him Harry since he always likes to be out of the substrate to wave to me 

Tubiflex:









and the oh so disgusting planaria


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I have tubifex in my shrimp tank too. Not sure how they got there, since I've never fed any to the shrimp . . .


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Same here, I don't get it..

Nice shrimp though Nikki! Maybe when they get a bit older we'll be able to tell what they are


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Spontaneous generation! We've proven the medieval theory correct.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Hahahah!

Tubiflex eggs can come in substrate is what I gather. I don't know. I have them in ALL of my tanks. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't see them in my 20-Long or my Bookshelf. Guess the kuhli loaches and pygmy cories get them. I only have them in my shrimp only Spec (which is the only tank that doesn’t get fed live tubifex worms, LOL!). When I move the shrimp over to a larger tank, I’ll pop a cory into the Spec and let it do some cleaning up before the Spec becomes my apple snail tank.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow. I should not have clicked on this thread while eating lunch.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

i hear corys are good at sifting out worms...


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

Betta Maniac said:


> Spontaneous generation! We've proven the medieval theory correct.


The answer lies in the avatar!!! You probably cross contaminated your tank.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

jimko said:


> The answer lies in the avatar!!! You probably cross contaminated your tank.


Nope.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

4 of these

















2 of these (one is berried  )

















And of course, I added my bkk hybrids to the mix to try and get more offspring from my pre-existing stock.


----------

